# الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!



## الرب معنا (9 يناير 2011)

*الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*​

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع *

*1 : مقدمة .*
*2 : تفسير النصوص التي لايلجئ لها المُعترض أبداً ووضع الآيات التي أقتصها المسلم ليناسب أعتراضه .*
*3 : هل يوجد حقاً ثعبان يطير وتنين طائر؟ .*
*4 : المُعترض هو مسلم ويوجد في دينه نفس مايعترض عليه .*

*على بركة المسيح نبدأ ...*


*في البداية أحب أن أنوه لأمر هام وهو ... لو أحب المسلم أن يأخذ بالمعنى الحرفي للآية فستبطل شبهته ولو أحب كما نؤمن نحن وكما تفاسيرنا واقوال الآباء فستبطل شبهته يعني على جميع الاحوال المسلم كان يدلس ليس إلا .. وشبهته باطلة .*


*1 : مُقدمة .*


*الآيات المُعترض عليها هي في سفر أشعياء النبي وهي كالتالي كما كتبها المسلم في عدة ترجمات :*​



> *Isa 14:29 فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلِ الْحَيَّةِ يَخْرُجُ أُفْعُوانٌ وَثَمَرَتُهُ تَكُونُ ثُعْبَاناً مُسِمّاً طَيَّاراً. *
> *(GNA) فمن أصل الحية يخرج الأفعوان،ونسله ثعبان طيار. (JAB) فإنه من أصل الحية يخرج الأرقم ونسله يكون تنينا طيارا*
> 
> 
> ...




*كُنت أقول أن الآيات هي في سفر أشعياء النبي .. فهل تعلمون ماذا يعني أنها في سفر أشعياء النبي ..؟!*

*لمحة عن سفر أشعياء النبي :*

*الاختصار: أش= ISA*

*** محور السفر:+ القداسة، العقاب، الخلاص، المسيح، الرجاء*
*+ القدوس المخلص*
*+ ترقب مجئ المسيح*
*+ الخلاص هو من الله، ونبوات عن الرب*
*+ القدوس المخلص*
*** أهم الشخصيات: أشعياء - حزقيا الملك*
*** أهم الأماكن : أورشليم*
*** غاية السفر : الخلاص*
*** مفتاح السفر:*
*"مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا".*

*عرض عام لسفر إشعياء في قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فهمي*
*مقدمة سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فكري*
*تفسير سفر إشعياء - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*
*تفسير سفر إشعياء - القس أنطونيوس فكري*

*إذن كما رأينا أن سفر أشعياء النبي ينقسم الى عدة محاور والآيات التي أعترض عليها المسلم منها في محور العقاب وهو خراب فلسطين ومنها في محور النبوئات عن المسيح , إذن هو عبارة عن معنى مجازي !*

*2 : تفسير النصوص التي لايلجئ لها المُعترض أبداً ووضع الآيات التي أقتصها المسلم ليناسب أعتراضه .*

*أول آية جاء بها المسلم هي كالتالي :*
*Isa 14:29 فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلِ الْحَيَّةِ يَخْرُجُ أُفْعُوانٌ وَثَمَرَتُهُ تَكُونُ ثُعْبَاناً مُسِمّاً طَيَّاراً. *


*جائت في سفر أشعياء الأصحاح 14 آية 29 ولكن هل الآية كاملة ..؟!!*

*كما نعلم جميعنا أنه لا يوحد أمانة عند المسلم في النقد أبداً أبداً ..!!*

*تعودنا على أقتصاص آيات ولكن الآن أبتدؤا في قص الآية نفسها أي أنهم يقتصون نصف الآية لكي تناسب التدليس ..!!*

*الآية كاملة من بدايتها لنهايتها تقول :*

*لاَ تَفْرَحِي يَا جَمِيعَ فِلِسْطِينَ، لأَنَّ الْقَضِيبَ الضَّارِبَكِ انْكَسَرَ، فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلِ الْحَيَّةِ يَخْرُجُ أُفْعُوانٌ، وَثَمَرَتُهُ تَكُونُ ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا.إشعياء 14 : 29*

*والسؤال لماذا أقتصها المسلم من نصفها ..؟!!*

*الجواب في هذه الجملة "لاَ تَفْرَحِي يَا جَمِيعَ فِلِسْطِينَ،"*
*الآن ماذا تعني هذه الجملة ومالفائدة من عرضها ..؟!!*

*هل تنفي شيءً ..؟!!*

*الجواب بكل تأكيد تهدم وتُبطل تدليس المسلم ..!!*

*كيف ..؟!!*

*بكل بساطة الآية كلها تتنبئ عن خراب فلسطين !*
*ومنهم من فسر كلمة الأفعى الطيارة على أنها مثل الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى في البرية، ترمز لشخص السيد المسيح المصلوب، الحامل سم خطايانا في جسده ليبيده بموته المحييّ وأعتمد القمص تادرس في تفسيره هذا على الترجوم، وهو كتاب تراجم الكتاب المقدس من العبري الى الأرامية، الذي جاء كضرورة عندما لم تعد اللغة العبرية هي اللغة الوحيدة بين ابناء الشعب اليهودي واصبحت الترجمة الشفهية متداولة بينهم ( يمكن قراءة المزيدهنا) *
*هذا الكتاب ترجم الآية 29 الى:*
*"لأن من أبناء يسي سيأتي المسيح، وأعماله ستكون بينكم كأعمال الثعبان الطائر"*​


*The Targum renders the twenty-ninth verse in a singular way. "For, from the sons of **Jesse** shall come forth the **Messiah**; and his works among you shall be as the flying **serpent**."*​


*لذلك جاء تفسير الأب تادرس هكذا :*

*كانت فلسطين في ذلك الحين مكونة من عدة إمارات، لهذا يُخاطبها قائلاً: "يا جميع فلسطين". يطلب منها ألا تفرح لأن القضيب الضار بها قد انكسر. يرى البعض أن هذا القضيب هو تغلث فلاسر الذي استولى على مدن فلسطينية، وقد مات قبل آحاز بسنة أو سنتين، فسيخلفه شلمناصَّر وسرجون وسنحاريب وهم أشر منه. يرى غالبية الدارسين أن القضيب المكسور هو عزيا الذي ضرب الفلسطينيين بقسوة ففرحوا بموته (2 أي 26: 6).وأن أصل الحية هو بيت داود حيث يأتي حزقيا الملك الذي ضربهم ضربة أقسى من عزيا جده (2 مل 18: 8)، واستعبدهم. *
*أما الحية الطائرة فهي مثل الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى في البرية، ترمز لشخص السيد المسيح المصلوب، الحامل سم خطايانا في جسده ليبيده بموته المحييّ. هكذا ينتقل النبي من خلاص شعب الله من الأعداء البشريين إلى خلاصهم الأبدي من إبليس عدو الخير وذلك خلال الصليب. *
*يعلن النبي أن فلسطين تواجه مجاعة قاسية [30]، وحربًا مدمرة فتتحول مدنهم إلى دخان بينما في النهاية يحمي الرب شعبه ويترفق ببائسيه [32]. *
*الله - في صلاحه – لا يمنع الشر ولا يلزم الأشرار على التوبة، لكنه في النهاية يُتمم خطة خلاصه لمؤمنيه المتكلين عليه، محولاً كل الأمور لبنيانهم.*

*بينما التفسير الأصح هو هكذا:*



*أن الرب توعد بخراب فلسطين وبعدها يخرج منها : فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلِ الْحَيَّةِ يَخْرُجُ أُفْعُوانٌ، وَثَمَرَتُهُ تَكُونُ ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا اي أنه وإن مات تغلث فلاسر (الحية) يأتي من نسله أي أبنه (أفعواناً) أشر منه.*

*نقرأ التفسير الأصح من القمص أنطونيوس فكري:*

*أيات (28 – 29) كان الملك عزيا قد ضرب الفلسطينين ضربات مؤثرة ثقيلة ولكنهم أخذوا بالثأر أيام أحاز ففرحوا. ثم غزا بلادهم **تغلث فلاسر ملك أشور** وإذ مات تغلث فلاسر فرح الفلسطينيون بموته إذ ظنوا أنهم تخلصوا من عبوديتهم لأشور ولكن النبي هنا يقول لهم، أنه وإن مات تغلث فلاسر (الحية) يأتي من نسله أي أبنه (أفعواناً) أشر منه. ونبوة إشعياء بخراب فلسطين كما كانت نبوته بخراب أشور (آيات 24 – 27) وكلاهما سيحدث قريباً دليلاً علي صدق نبوته بخراب بابل وقد يكون في هذه الأيات تحذيراً ليهوذا من الانضمام لفلسطين في ثورتهم ضد أشور إذ مات ملك أشور تغلث فلاسر.*
*يا جميع فلسطين = لأن فلسطين كانت مكونة من إمارات مختلفة. القضيب الضاربك هو تغلث فلاسر ملك أشور الذي أستولي علي بعض مدنها وبعد موته جاء أولاده وهم أشد منه وأشر منه.*
*إلاأن بعض المفسرين فسر هذه الآيات أن القضيب الضارب هو عزيا وأن نسله الأشد منه هو حزقيا الذي سيضرب فلسطين ضربة قاتلة.*




*إذن كما رأينا في سياق الآيات والتفاسير هي معناها مجازي ولايمكن تفسيرها حرفياً لا من بعيد ولا من قريب !!*

*وهناك تفسير أخر على أن الأفعى الطيارة ترمز الشيطان الحية القديمة تلدغهم.*


*فسياق الآية لايُمكن أن تكون معنى حرفي أبداً لأن الآية تتنبئ عن خراب فلسطين وأنه سيأتي بعد تغلث فلاسر (الحية) يأتي من نسله أي أبنه (أفعواناً) أشر منه.*

*فالأفعى الطيارة السامة تدل على شخص سيأتي بعد القضيب الذي أنكسر وسيكون أشر منه "ثَمَرَتُهُ"*

*وهذا أيضاً ماجاء في تفسير القمص تيموثاوس ميلاد *​*(عد 28): 29«لاَ تَفْرَحِي يَا جَمِيعَ فِلِسْطِينَ لأَنَّ الْقَضِيبَ الضَّارِبَكِ انْكَسَرَ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَصْلِ الْحَيَّةِ يَخْرُجُ أُفْعُوانٌ وَثَمَرَتُهُ تَكُونُ ثُعْبَاناً مُسِمّاً طَيَّاراً*
*يحذر اشعياء فلسطين من الفرح بموت تغلث فلاسر " فإن من أصل الحية يخرج افعوان وثمرته تكون ثعبانا مسمآ طيارا " - أي أن خلفاء ذلك الملك سيكونون عليهم أشد قساوة وقد تم ذلك فعلا إذ جاء بعده شلمناصر وسرجون وسنحاريب وفي عهد الملكين الأخيرين أخذت أشدود وأشقلون وعقرون وغزة *

*فعلى أي أساس أتى المسلم ليأخذ الآية بالمعنى الحرفي للآية ..؟!*




*لنرى الآية الثانية :*

*آيات (6، 7) وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب في ارض شدة و ضيقة منها اللبوة و الأسد الأفعى و الثعبان السام الطيار يحملون على أكتاف الحمير ثروتهم و على أسنمة الجمال كنوزهم إلى شعب لا ينفع. فان مصر تعين باطلا و عبثا لذلك دعوتها رهب الجلوس.*

*التفسير :*
*بهائم الجنوب = الجنوب هي مصر، ورسل اليهود المرسلين إلي مصر مشبهين بالبهائم، إذ يلجأوا لغير الله. لبؤة وأسد وثعبان = فهذا تصوير لمصر أنها أرض وحوش كاسرة تستعد للافتراس، ومع هذا أرسل لهم الشعب هداياهم. والله هنا يصور مصر باسم شعري رهب الجلوس ورهب تعني كبرياء وتعظم، والجلوس أي كالتماثيل فهي لا تنفع شيئاً.*

*إذن هو مجرد تصوير مجازي !!*

*أما بالنسبة لكلمة ثعبان سام طيار المعنى الحرفي لها هي ثعابين مشهورة بسرعة الوثب *

*نقرأ في قاموس الكتاب المقدس ماذا يقول في شرح كلمة*
*ثُعبَان سام طيار*


*(اش 14 : 29 و 30 : 6) يرّجح ان التشبيه هنا مجازي حقيقته، افاعي صحاري الشرق المشهورة بسرعة الوثب (انظر "**حية**").*
*والكلمة العبرية التي تلفت نظرنا في هذه التسمية هي كلمة "سيراف" التي تحمل معنى اللذعة النارية وبريق النار المتوهجة، ومن الغريب ان صيغة الجمع التي وردت في اشعياء 6 : 2 و 6 قد ترجمت إلى سيرافيم اي الكائنات السماوية التي ابصرها **النبي** في رؤياه. *

*اذن معنى الكلمة هي ثعابين مشهورة بسرعة الوثب وهكذا قد تم تشبيه خليفة تغلث فلاسر في هذه الأفعى الشريرة *

*ولها عدة تفسيرات مجازية مُختلفة *

*ولكن لايهمنا لما ترمز مايهمنى هو ان الاية تفسيرها مجازي !*

*وهذا ماأتضح من سياق الآيات وبعض التفاسير *




*3 : هل يوجد حقاً ثعبان يطير وتنين طائر؟ .*

*كما رأينا في الأعلى أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بالتفسير المجازي للآية وهذه حقيقة تتضح من القرائة الكامل للآيات ..!*

*ولكن أن أحب المسلم أن يأخذ بالمعنى الحرفي للآية فلا مانع فله مايريد مع أننا لانؤمن بالتفسير الحرفي للآية ..!*


*يقول المسلم :*​


> *سواء كان النص يقول ثعبان طيار أو تنين طيار فكليهما مخلوقات خرافية ليس لها وجود .*





*ملاحظة قبل البدء في الشرح *
*النعامة والدجاج والبطريك هم من فصيلة الطيور مع العلم أنهم لايطيرون !!*
*فتذكروا هذا لأن الأفعى الطيارة والتنين الطائر موجودين ولكن ليس كالعصافير أو النسور !*


*بداية : هي ثعابين آسيوية أحيانا تسمى ثعابين الأرانب الآسيوية (parrot snakes asian)*
*ولكن اسمها الصحيح الثعابين الطائرة (snakes flying)*
*وتنتشر في شرق آسيا والهند وسريلانكا وطوله لا يزيد على 90سـم. وهذا الثعبان لدية القدرة على صعود جذوع الأشجار العمودية الملساء دون جهد , كما ان لديه القدرة*
*على الانتقال بين الأغصان وعبر فجوات تصل إلى متر ونصف بطريقة تشبة القفز , فهو يلف جسمة ثم يفرده فجأة فينطلق عبر تلك الفجوات كالزنبرك , وهو لايطير لأول وهلة ولكنه ينشر ضلوع جسمة إلى الجانبين فيصبح الجسم مقعرا كهيئة المظلة التي تبطئ من سقوطه , وهكذا فإنه ينزلق في الهوء لمسافة معقولة حتى يحط على فرع جديد , ويبدو الثعبان حين انتقالة كالشريط المفلطح الذي ينتقل من فرع أعلى إلى آخر أسفل وهكذا . وهي لا تفعل هذا إلا إذا تعرضت لهجوم من اعدائها وبالأخص الجوارح فتهرب بهذه الوسيلة وحينما تحط يعود جسمها إلى حالتة المستديرة مرة ثانية وتنضم الضلوع إلى الجسم , كذالك فإن الحراشف الخشنة المنتشرة على جسمة تساعدة على الامساك بإفرع الأشجار وتسلق الأشجار الملساء.*

*وتتغذى الثعابين الطائرة: على الضفادع والسحالي والطيور والخفافيش التي تلدغها أولا فتموت بالسم ثم تبتلعها بعد ذلك مبتدأة بالرأس.*

*الأن شاهدوا فيديو للأفعى كيفية طيرانها ويوجد في الفيديو أيضاً حيوان أسمه التنين الطائر *
*أترككم مع الفيديو :*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHpgEFX_-p8*





*وهذه مجموعة صور لهذه الأفعى الطائرة:*
*




*

*



*
*



*

*وهذا موقع خاص لهذه الافعى :*

*فديوهات وصور ووثائق :*

*http://www.flyingsnake.org/*

*الموقع اعلاه فيه وثائق جبارة ..!*

*أصبح الموضوع أعجاز علمي ( ههههه)*

*إذن رأينا أثباتات على أن الأفعى الطيارة موجودة بالفعل ..! *

*ولكن كمسيحيين لايهمنا أن كانت موجودة أم لا لأن أيماننا غير ذلك فالآيات كما أوضحت في الأعلى هي مجازية !*

*وهكذا نضع أمام الأخوة المسلمين خيارين :*
*الأول هو أن يقبلوا الآيات كما نؤمن بها نحن والتي هي مجازية ووجب عليهم حذف تدليسهم حفظاً لماء وجههم *
*والثاني هو أن يقبلوا الآيات كما فسروها على مزاجهم وآمنوا بحرفية الآيات *
*وعلى الحالتين تم أبطال شبهتم والتي يقصدون بها وجود أساطير في الكتاب المقدس وهكذا وجب عليهم حذف تدليسهم حفظاً لماء وجههم *

*الأن :*
*4 : المُعترض هو مسلم ويوجد في دينه نفس مايعترض عليه .*



*العجيب بالأمر أن المسلم يحاول الطعن بالمسيحية بشيء لا أثبات له ويحاول أن يُظهر أن في كتابنا المقدس يوجد أساطير !!*
*بينما نجد في إسلامه أفعى ليست طيارة بل له 99 رأس وهو على شكل تنين !!*

*هذه هي قمة الأساطير والخرافات !!*

*فهل يستطيع أثبات أن سياق الحديث والآية مجازية ..؟!!*
*طبعاً لا يستطيع لأن تفسيرها حرفي كما يؤمن المسلم *
*وهل يستطيع أثبات وجود هكذا كائن الأسطوري ..؟!!*

*طبعاً لايستطيع فأتحدى العالم الإسلامي كله أن يأتي لي بتنين له 99 رأس حية وكل حية لها سبع رؤوس !!!*

*والعجيب بالأمر أن الرقم 99 تنين على شكل حيات يُذكرنا بـــ 99 أسم لإلههم ويتشارك بعض الصفات بين صفات إله الإسلام وهذا التنين !!*​

*لنقرأ الخرافة المحمدية :*
*وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى (طه 124).*


*عَنْ أَبي هُرَيْرَة , عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " أَتَدْرُونَ فيمَ أُنْزلَتْ هَذه الْآيَة : فَإنَّ لَهُ مَعيشَة ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرهُ يَوْم الْقيَامَة أَعْمَى أَتَدْرُونَ مَا الْمَعيشَة الضَّنْك ؟ " قَالُوا : اللَّه وَرَسُوله أَعْلَم , قَالَ : وَعَذَاب الْكَافر في قَبْره , وَاَلَّذي نَفْسي بيَده أَنَّهُ لَيُسَلَّط عَلَيْه تسْعَة وَتسْعُونَ تنّينًا , أَتَدْرُونَ مَا التّنّين : تسْعَة وَتسْعُونَ حَيَّة , لكُلّ حَيَّة سَبْعَة رُءُوس , يَنْفُخُونَ في جسْمه وَيَلْسَعُونَهُ وَيَخْدشُونَهُ إلَى يَوْم الْقيَامَة*



*راجع تفسير الطبري (جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن) *

*راجع تفسير السيوطي (الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور)*

*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=20& nAya=124*​





​*﻿أيضاً : *

*2 - إما إنكم لو أكثرتم ذكر هاذم اللذات ، لشغلكم عما أرى؛ الموت ، فأكثروا ذكر هاذم اللذات الموت فإنه لم يأت على القبر يوم إلا تكلم فيه ، فيقول : أنا بيت الغربة ، وأنا بيت الوحدة ، وأنا بيت التراب ، وأنا بيت الدود ، فإذا دفن العبد المؤمن ، قال له القبر : مرحبا وأهلا أما إن كنت لأحب من يمشي على ظهري إلي فإذا وليتك اليوم وصرت إلي ، فسترى صنيعي بك ، فيتسع له مد بصره ، ويفتح له باب إلى الجنة ، وإذا دفن العبد الفاجر أو الكافر قال له القبر : لا مرحبا ولا أهلا ، أما إن كنت لأبغض من يمشي على ظهري إلي فإذا وليتك اليوم وصرت إلي فسترى صنيعي بك ، فيلتئم عليه حتى يلتقي عليه ، وتختلف أضلاعه ، ويقيض له سبعون تنينا ، لو أن واحدا منها نفخ في الأرض ما أنبتت شيئا ما بقيت الدنيا ، فينهشنه ويخدشنه ، حتى يفضي به إلى الحساب ، إنما القبر روضة من رياض الجنة ، أو حفرة من حفر النار *


*الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: **السيوطي **- المصدر: **الجامع الصغير** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1598*

*خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن *​



​*﻿ *

*﻿أيضاً :*
*3 - إن المؤمن في قبره لفي روضة خضراء ، فيرحب له قبره سبعون ذراعا ، وينور له كالقمر ليلة البدر ، أتدرون فيما أنزلت هذه الآية { فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى } ؟ ! ، قال : أتدرون ما المعيشة الضنكة ؟ . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ! قال : عذاب الكافر في قبره ! والذي نفسي بيده ؛ إنه يسلط عليه تسعة وتسعون تنينا – أتدرون ما التنين ؟ سبعون حية ، لكل حية سبع رؤوس – يلسعونه ويخدشونه إلى يوم القيامة *

*الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: **الألباني **- المصدر: **صحيح الموارد** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 651*

*خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن *​

​*﻿ *

*﻿أيضاً : *

*4 - إن المؤمن في قبره لفي روضة خضراء ، فيرحب له ( في ) قبره سبعين ذراعا ، وينور له كالقمر ليلة البدر أتدرون فيم أنزلت هذه الآية ( فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى قال : - أتدرون ما المعيشة الضنك ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : عذاب الكافر في قبره ، والذي نفسي بيده إنه يسلط عليه تسعة وتسعون تنينا ، أتدرون ماالتنين ؟ تسعون حية لكل حية سبع رؤوس يلسعونه ويخدشونه إلى يوم القيامة *


*الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: **الألباني **- المصدر: **صحيح الترغيب** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3552*

*خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن *​



​*______*


*حقيقة لانعلم هل التنين له تسعون رأس أم سبعون أم تسعة وتسعين ياأمة اختلفت في كل شيء ..!!*​

*﻿أيضاً : *

*ورد في **لسان العرب** أن "التِّنِّينُ ضرْب من **الحيّات** من أَعظمها كأَكبر ما يكون منها، وربما بعث الله عز وجل سحابةً فاحتملته، وذلك فيما يقال، والله أَعلم، أَن دوابّ البحر يشكونه إلى الله تعالى فيرْفَعُه عنها؛ قال أَبو منصور: وأَخبرني شيخ من ثِقاتِ الغُزاة أَنه كان نازلاً على سِيف بَحْرِ الشام، فنظر هو وجماعة أَهل العَسْكر إلى سحابةٍ انقَسَمت في البحر ثم ارتفعت، ونظرنا إلى ذَنَبِ التِّنِّين يَضطرب في هَيْدب السحابةَ، وهَبَّت بها الريحُ ونحن نَنظر إليها إلى أَن غابت السحابةُ عن أَبصارِنا. وجاء في بعض الأَخبار: أَن السحابة تحمل التِّنّين إلى بلاد يَأْجوج ومَأْجوج فتَطرحه فيها، وأَنهم يجتمعون على لحمِه فيأْكلونه".*​

​*هل يوجد أكثر من هكذا تخريف يا أمة ضحكت من خرافاتها الأمم ..؟!*

*الحمد للمسيح على نعمة المسيحية والعقل ..*​

*يقول الكتاب المقدس : *

*1لِمَاذَا تَفْتَخِرُ بِالشَّرِّ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ؟ رَحْمَةُ اللهِ هِيَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ!‏2لِسَانُكَ يَخْتَرِعُ مَفَاسِدَ. كَمُوسَى مَسْنُونَةٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْغِشِّ.‏3أَحْبَبْتَ الشَّرَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ، الْكَذِبَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ التَّكَلُّمِ بِالصِّدْقِ. سِلاَهْ.‏4أَحْبَبْتَ كُلَّ كَلاَمٍ مُهْلِكٍ، وَلِسَانِ غِشٍّ.‏5أَيْضًا يَهْدِمُكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. يَخْطَفُكَ وَيَقْلَعُكَ مِنْ مَسْكَنِكَ، وَيَسْتَأْصِلُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ. سِلاَهْ.‏6فَيَرَى الصِّدِّيقُونَ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَعَلَيْهِ يَضْحَكُونَ:‏7"هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهَ حِصْنَهُ، بَلِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ غِنَاهُ وَاعْتَزَّ بِفَسَادِهِ".‏8أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِثْلُ زَيْتُونَةٍ خَضْرَاءَفِي بَيْتِ اللهِ. تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى رَحْمَةِ اللهِ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.‏9أَحْمَدُكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ لأَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ، وَأَنْتَظِرُ اسْمَكَ فَإِنَّهُ صَالِحٌ قُدَّامَ أَتْقِيَائِكَ.‏المزامير 52 *​

​*صلوا لأجلي أخوكم الصغير الرب معنا وشريككم في الضيقات*

*نعمة وسلام من إلهنا الصالح مع الجميع .*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

*رائع وجميل وفيه معلومات انا اول مرة اقراها ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*


----------



## الرب معنا (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*




شمس الحق قال:


> *رائع وجميل وفيه معلومات انا اول مرة اقراها ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*


 *اسعدني مرورك الجميل اخي الحبيب *
*هناك كم هائل من التدليسات التي يقومون بها المسلمين *
*واني بالحقيقة اشكرهم لهذا التدليس *
*لانهم يزيدون من ايماننا اولا *
*وثانيا يبينون للمسلمين البسطاء كم من الجهل والتدليس الذي يفعله شيوخهم *

*الرب يفتح اعينهم للحق *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

الرب يباركك اخى كلام مفيد جدا اشكرك على المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

طبعا بدون تعليق مني على المحتوى ، فالموضوع جبار وممتاز جدا وهذا ليس غريبا على " الرب معنا " ..
ولكن ما اريد ان الفت الإنتباه اليه هنا هو ان لو المسلم لديه شيء كهذا لكان قد قال " إعجاز علمي " !!

فكل شيء يقولون عليه خرافة واسطورة يثبت بكل قوة ان الكتاب المقدس كتاب الله الوحيد ..


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

أحسنت الرد أخي *الرب معنا*​


----------



## الرب معنا (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

*الأخوة الاحبة :*
*شايمس *
*مولكا مولكان *
*امة *

*دام صلبانكم وربنا يبارككم وشكرا لمروركم الجميل الذي زاد من روعة الموضوع *
*استاذي مولكا فعلا كلام صحيح لو كانت في الاسلام لعمولها اعجاز علمي وخود على فزلكات المسلمين *
*ننتظر الان اثبات ان التنين ذو التسعة وتسعين رأس وكل رأس سبع رؤوس موجود وليس خرافة *
*هل من مُتجرأ للرد ؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*




الرب معنا . قال:


> *ننتظر الان اثبات ان التنين ذو التسعة وتسعين رأس وكل رأس سبع رؤوس موجود وليس خرافة *
> *هل من مُتجرأ للرد ؟؟*


 
يجب فتح موضوع في قسم الحوار الإسلامي عن التنين لو انت تريد ان تسمع ردودهم

لأن هذا القسم هو للرد على الشبهات المسيحية.

الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك.


----------



## الرب معنا (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*



أمة قال:


> يجب فتح موضوع في قسم الحوار الإسلامي عن التنين لو انت تريد ان تسمع ردودهم
> 
> لأن هذا القسم هو للرد على الشبهات المسيحية.
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك.



*مش رح نشوف لا هنا ولاهناك اي رد *

*فقد طرحنا هذا الموضوع كثيرا ولم يقترب منه احد *
*لذلك هم يحاولون اظهار خرافات في الكتاب المقدس لكن هيهات فقد تم صعقعم بأدلة كافية لحرق محمد باليوم مليار مرة ld:*


----------



## holiness (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب على هذا الرد .. 

وبصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان هناك شخص يعترض على الثعبان الطيار


----------



## الرب معنا (15 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*




holiness قال:


> الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب على هذا الرد ..
> 
> وبصراحة اول مرة اعرف ان هناك شخص يعترض على الثعبان الطيار


 *ربنا يباركك شكرا لمرورك *

*هم يعترضون على كل شيء فقط لمجرد الاعتراض لان الاسلام يلتقط انفاسه الاخيرة *

*صلي لاجلي*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

احنا برده اللي شكلنا بقى وحش؟
ولا انت اللي شكلك بقى جاهل من كتر النسخ و اللصق كأنك بدون عقل؟
و عشوائي كالعادة الاسلامية؟
يا صغيري هنا الموضوع لمناقشة الثعبان الطائر
باقي المواضيع التي تراها اساطير ممكن تضع كل اسطورة في موضوع منفصل

للأسف احنا مبنتعاملش باسلوب العشوائية .. فهنضطر نتعبك معانا شوية لغاية ما تتعلم النظام
انا عارف ان الموضوع دا صعب عليكم .. بس تيجي مع التدريب


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

معلش هاخد شوية حاجات كدة قبل ما مشاركتك تتحذف
عشان تبقى ذكرى كوميدية
و أي حد يدخل الموضوع يضحك عليك



> سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح0000000ممكن تقول لى اين هذا السفر فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟



:36_1_21::36_1_21::36_1_21:



> وترنيمة الخروف ..........ايه هى ترنيمة الخروف؟؟؟؟؟هل هى ترنيمة الخروف الضال التى اول كلماتها انا الخروف الضال و انت الراعى الامين000ام هى التى اول كلماتها
> أنا الخروف الضال اللي كان حالي حال
> لكن حبيبي حن علي000
> ام هناك نرنيمه اخرى؟؟؟



:big68::t11:
​


----------



## الرب معنا (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

*الهبل الاسلامي وراثة يااخي ابن المسيح فلا تعتب عليهم لان الموضوع تاعبهم كتير وحارق دمهم  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة الثعبان الطائر في الكتاب المقدس  (ثُعْبَانًا مُسِمًّا طَيَّارًا) أسطورة أم حقيقة .؟!*

صعق مطلق


----------

